# Church treasurer did not account for all my donations in 2020



## debodun (Jan 17, 2021)

I received at a statement from the church treasurer and noticed quite a difference between my records and what he had accounted for. I brought it up to him after church today. He asked when I had made the missing donation. I said my December gift was missing. He said the church's fiscal year runs from November 1st to October 31st, so any contributions made after October 31st will go on the 2021 account. 
Never heard that explanation before.


----------



## Knight (Jan 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I received at a statement from the church treasurer and noticed quite a difference between my records and what he had accounted for. I brought it up to him after church today. He asked when I had made the missing donation. I said my December gift was missing. He said the church's fiscal year runs from November 1st to October 31st, so any contributions made after October 31st will go on the 2021 account.
> Never heard that explanation before.


Now you know.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

Did you make any donations last December to see if that was included on this years  records....  
Or .......did the new fiscal year item just start seems odd especially when many give generously around the holidays.....


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Did you make any donations last December to see if that was included on this years  records....
> Or .......did the new fiscal year item just start seems odd especially when many give generously around the holidays.....


No December donations in 2019. I usualy make a memorial donation when one of the members passes. Just seems odd to have a fiscal year for a church start and end in those months, but our state's fiscal year starts on April 1st and runs to March 31st the next year.


----------



## Jules (Jan 17, 2021)

If you feel uncomfortable with the answer, then you could mention it in passing to a senior person that you hadn’t realized your church operated from Nov to October.  Just say you were thinking in terms of this years tax deductions.  Their yearly Statement must show that these are the dates too somewhere.


----------

